# 'NZ's racial tolerance recognised'



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

From the New Zealand Herald: 

_'New Zealand is among the most tolerant countries in the world, an international poll has found.

The global social attitudes study claims that the most racially intolerant populations are all in the developing world, with Hong Kong, Bangladesh, Jordan and India the least tolerant.

By contrast, the study of 80 countries over three decades found Western countries were most accepting of other cultures with Britain, the US, Canada and Australia more tolerant than anywhere else.'_

NZ's racial tolerance recognised - National - NZ Herald News


----------

